# Today is my birthday!



## Mario8672 (Jan 22, 2007)

It is


----------



## ora (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats! Do anything fun to mark the day?


----------



## Mario8672 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, not today, but my party's this saturday.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Mario.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 23, 2007)

So you are an Aquarian (on the cusp of course).

This is from the New Scientist:

_Firstly, you can't tell an Aquarian anything - they already know! In fact, they are the know-alls of the zodiac. They are original, inventive and very smart. They are very peculiar in the way they dress. They are nearly always late arriving anywhere because time means nothing. The telephone is their lifeline. They are so friendly even the dog down the street will find its way to the Aquarian house.......(That's enough ED.)_


----------



## hennessymac (Jan 26, 2007)

and happy birthday


----------



## aarathi (Mar 10, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday to you. I will pray the god, he may shower his blessings into your head.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 10, 2008)

Belated?


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 11, 2008)

Mario, I just realized that you share the same birthday as my wife.


----------



## reed (Jun 21, 2008)

A bit late. All the best. A wee whisky is in order. Cheers.


----------

